# Hysteroscopy or Endometrial Scratch before EC



## charlyb (Jan 28, 2008)

Hello All

Sorry if there is a thread on this and I've missed it but I was just wondering if any of you ladies have had a hysteroscopy or endometrial scratch before an ET.  I should be getting to ET around 1st October and have read that a hysteroscopy or scratch could assist with implantation.  

For those ladies who have had this procedure, how long before ET did you have it performed and did you get the all important BFP please?

Thanks so much.

Charlyb x


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

I had this done in Athens before my BFP, as W1nome said, it's common practice for Serum. If you check out Agate's FAQ there are some studies that support an endometrial scratch is beneficial, see point 6.1.2 http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.0

Good luck
xx


----------



## charlyb (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks so much for this information.

Good luck and best wishes.

Charlyb xx


----------



## sam12 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi,
i'm also looking into these tests, can someone please tell me if you can get your GP to do hysteroscopy and endometrial scratch or biopsy ??


----------

